# Artwork



## KenpoTess (Dec 28, 2004)

I go through phases and decided to get back into my artwork.  Here's a few I drew yesterday.  Comments welcome


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 28, 2004)

I've been working on not normal posings.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 28, 2004)

The first 2 were done on illustration board.. which I prefer.  This one on regular sketching paper, which I don't like very much.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Tess, I like your line style and also the feeling in both drawings.  You had a hard edge line going but not in the head so it doesn't match. The head is off a little near the ear, I think.  Not defined enough.  The torso of the first is a little short but interesting. Compared to the torso the hips and legs are huge though. Also compare those to the slimness of the legs. I like the pose. You might try a heavier outline sometimes for emphasis and light fading outline on parts not needing separation or further away.

The second one is better head and torso, actually really nice but again the hips and thighs are rather large.  I would soften the shading on the legs too. The feet, heels need a little more precision.  The feet are good however on the first one in comparison.  

As an artist, I would want the truth, so I realize this is a mixed bag. All in all though, some nice work.  TW


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow Tess you are very talented!  My daughter asked me to help her draw something for her project and erased it because she said it looked like a cartoon :waah: :rofl:   So I really appreciate people who can draw.  I love the strong, sexy women you've depicted here!:ultracool


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 28, 2004)

You should try some line and watercolor.  It is fun and you get interesting results with rougher paper.  TW


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 28, 2004)

Great drawings, Tess!  I have trouble with stick people so I admire anyone who can capture the human form accurately.  I like the way you draw the women, in a non-stereotypical way: *beautiful * *and* *strong!*

Cheers,
Gin-Gin :cheers:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2004)

Tess, from one artist to another... you do very good work. 
Those are sketches, no? Love to see a completed drawing. 
Nice to know we've got something else in common as friends.  
This is one of my completed drawings. Charcoal, pencil, ink.  I'd love to get into watercolors and oils someday.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2004)

Those are beautiful Tess.  I want legs like the second one! 

 I truly wish I had your talent.  I am like MJ, even my stick men look aweful.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 28, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> This is one of my completed drawings. Charcoal, pencil, ink.  I'd love to get into watercolors and oils someday.


Nice picture, Ralph--another talented (with paper & charcoal/pen/pencil) MA person!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> This is one of my completed drawings. Charcoal, pencil, ink. I'd love to get into watercolors and oils someday.


 Wow.  I am in awe yet again.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank you and Gin Gin but this thread belongs to her majesty Queen O' Pain. I posted one of my own drawings to show her that I have a level of appreciation that comes from like talent. 

ALL HAIL TESS!  :asian:


(on my own thread I'll post some more of my work)


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 28, 2004)

I am maxed out on Botero right now, so Tess' ladies look really skinny - and skilfully drawn.

Caver, wonder where you got your inspiration...  great depiction of what you love.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 28, 2004)

Caver I like that drawing of you trying to figure out how to get into the LLR!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 28, 2004)

Interesting sketches! from someone who can't draw at all, stick people and heads are my limit  those are incredible! I love the hair on the third girl and the way the second pulls off the mini! 
Aqua


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Caver I like that drawing of you trying to figure out how to get into the LLR!:lol: :lol:


Actually it's a very dear friend of mine trying to figgure out how to get UP into a going lead.  :idunno: the drawing is based on a photo btw.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 28, 2004)

Tess,
As I have stated before; You are much more talented than I. You are a wonderful artist. Great pictures. You are certainly blessed.
Jason
 :asian:


----------



## Shidan (Dec 28, 2004)

Beautiful sketches!


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 28, 2004)

Very well done sketches, Tess and MACaver!  I love your talent!  

- Ceicei


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 28, 2004)

You SUCK.  SUCK.

 And trust me... thats high praise coming from a guy like me who's stick figures are probably worse than the ones anyone else on this forum can draw...

 I am totaly and completely jealous of your ability.


----------



## Seig (Dec 29, 2004)

I totally love these pictures.  A few years ago, I embarrassed Tess in the National Museum of Art by looking at a piece by a supposed master and saying, "What is this piece of ****? I wouldn't hang it on my ****ing refrigerator." I was not whispering. So, one might say I am a harsh critic. I enjoy realism and pointilism. When one is looking at proportions, one must take into consideration the period of the piece, is it rubenesque, elizabethan, or even antebellum? These factors will determine perspective and proportion more so then linear equations. I remember in a class where we were being taught the "correct" way to draw a human body, "the shoulders are three head widths wide, and the height is seven head lengths." I have never met a human that meets these standards. If you notice, in two of Tess's pictures, the women are obviously dancers or showgirls. People of that profession are typically wider of hip, longer of leg, and more rounded of *** than the average. Corsets will also alter dimensions of waist to hip. What I really enjoy is the use of shadows to determine detail versus hard line. Most of the pieces I did in the past I was proudest of were compositions in shadow. I do not do color well. 
I decided to post this because typically when asked, I do not go into great detail of my opionion past wow. I wanted to publically let Tess know how much I appreciate her work, and that I really do know and understand what I am looking at. Once again, tremendous job, honey!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 29, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> You SUCK.  SUCK.
> 
> And trust me... thats high praise coming from a guy like me who's stick figures are probably worse than the ones anyone else on this forum can draw...
> 
> I am totaly and completely jealous of your ability.


EYES NARROWING... (whispering) I hope for your sake you're talking to me and not to Tess...for you would have to deal with *JUST* me and not the Queen of Pain *AND* her beloved Seig... woe be unto thee... woe, woe!


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 29, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> EYES NARROWING... (whispering) I hope for your sake you're talking to me and not to Tess...for you would have to deal with *JUST* me and not the Queen of Pain *AND* her beloved Seig... woe be unto thee... woe, woe!


No... thats for both of you...

The art is GREAT... what sucks is that your level of talent is so high... because mine is so poor... like I said... I cannot even draw a good stick figure right... 

Trust me... that whole comment was sheer praise.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2004)

Definately some nice work.    My freehand stuff is lightyears behind.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 29, 2004)

I saw Tess' ladies as Gibson Girl types.  Hmm.  Eye of the beholder, like all art.

Seig,  People like you are interesting to have visit a museum.  We don't throw them out, just find it interesting to listen to your, uh, opinions.   Especially when it comes to Jackson Pollock and the contemporary "masters".


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks All   *big Smile at Seig* 

Ralph, Your work is Great~!  Would love to see more 

Yeppers.. Gibson girl is right KT *snickers*

Prolly there's some distortion as I took the photos with the originals laying flat on a chair and shot them with my digital..  :idunno: 

This one is from a series of book illustrations I did.
Mr. Conatser has the original of the first one, some are watercolor and some pastels.  The Story-line is where the animals have personalities and my works are impressionistic.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 29, 2004)

I tried to give each animal his own personality


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 29, 2004)

Pastel


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 29, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Tess, from one artist to another... you do very good work.
> Those are sketches, no? Love to see a completed drawing.
> Nice to know we've got something else in common as friends.
> This is one of my completed drawings. Charcoal, pencil, ink.  I'd love to get into watercolors and oils someday.




This reminds me of some of the Fantasy Artists I so am jealous of  Ralph~!   More~!!!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice work Tess. 

I especially likes the dancer figure drawings. The foreshortening in the first one really gives the figure good depth. I also liked the gradation in the hair; gives the figures a very real look.

This makes me want to go back to drawing myself...


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 29, 2004)

Tess,

Loved the jungle pics.  Are there tigers?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 29, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Pastel


I love them, Tess!  More, please!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 29, 2004)

Techno, just joshing you with your praise. There are probably lots of things you do well that I TOTALLY SUCK at... so whatever huh? 

The Qweeen Demands! 

Attempts at still life... 
First one is one of my favorites.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 29, 2004)

I love this thread.


MACaver - the still lifes are great.

Tess - my favorite is the jungle pastel.  You have a great contrast between a strong line, and then this fabulous texture when drawing hair.  It's kewl.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 29, 2004)

But no one said anything about my stick man.

 *sniff, sniff*


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 29, 2004)

It's a... uhh, nice... yeah, nice Stick Man! Good job Techno!


----------



## bignick (Dec 29, 2004)

stick man was terrific, the facial expression was lifelike and he almost seemed to leap off the page.  par excellence...


----------



## Seig (Dec 29, 2004)

He should try out as a stunt double at www.stickdeath.com


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 30, 2004)

I think it is interesting how a lot of skilled martial artists are also skilled artists, I have met quite a few who were good at both...

Must be something about using the same parts of the brain or something technical like that:idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2004)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> I think it is interesting how a lot of skilled martial artists are also skilled artists, I have met quite a few who were good at both...
> 
> Must be something about using the same parts of the brain or something technical like that:idunno:


It could be that. It could be that because we are learning violence (face it we are) we seek out things that are "non-violent", soothing and relaxing to the mind and spirit. The Samurai of old practiced this very well. Becoming skilled artists in their own right. Writing haiku's or practicing gardening or painting, and that wonderful art (I wanna learn) of Bonsai. 
I've been drawing all my life and was inspired by my father who is a skilled artist as well in his own right. Much of my psyche is artistic in nature. When I saw Martial Arts for the first time I saw the ART in it right off and that's what appealed to me. The way the body moves and is coordinated and is working in tandem with the mind and spirit to create something.  
I love it.


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 30, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> It could be that. It could be that because we are learning violence (face it we are) we seek out things that are "non-violent", soothing and relaxing to the mind and spirit. The Samurai of old practiced this very well. Becoming skilled artists in their own right. Writing haiku's or practicing gardening or painting, and that wonderful art (I wanna learn) of Bonsai.
> I've been drawing all my life and was inspired by my father who is a skilled artist as well in his own right. Much of my psyche is artistic in nature. When I saw Martial Arts for the first time I saw the ART in it right off and that's what appealed to me. The way the body moves and is coordinated and is working in tandem with the mind and spirit to create something.
> I love it.


Yes, I have heard and read about calligraphers and such like among the traditional martial artists, and re: bonsai, me too!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 30, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Attempts at still life...First one is one of my favorites.


They're great, Ralph!  I love the detail, especially the stiching on the shoe... :ultracool 



			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> But no one said anything about my stick man.
> *sniff, sniff*


Awww! There-there, Technopunk.  Your stick man is better than anything I've ever drawn--he's cool too...



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> It could be that because we are learning violence (face it we are) we seek out things that are "non-violent," soothing and relaxing to the mind and spirit. The Samurai of old practiced this very well. Becoming skilled artists in their own right. Writing haikus or practicing gardening or painting, and that wonderful art (I wanna learn) of Bonsai. I've been drawing all my life and was inspired by my father who is a skilled artist as well in his own right. Much of my psyche is artistic in nature. When I saw Martial Arts for the first time I saw the ART in it right off and that's what appealed to me. The way the body moves and is coordinated and is working in tandem with the mind and spirit to create something. I love it.


You may be right, Ralph.  Anyway, I salute you & our Queen of Pain as both Martial Artists & "Artists." :asian:


----------



## kroh (Dec 30, 2004)

Did some one say some thing about fantasy art???

















Tess, I loved the two images of the women and the colors of the animals were great!

MACarver...Great stills, greytones are smooth and clean...

Techno...STICMAN rocks!!!

Thanks all, 
Regards,
Walt


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2004)

This is probably my best piece to date.
http://www.rustaz.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=17&pos=2

(Warning: some content is PG-13 in that gallery.)


----------



## kroh (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice stuff...

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 30, 2004)

kroh said:
			
		

> Did some one say some thing about fantasy art???
> Regards, Walt


Wow!! I'm jealous.  Those are so cool, Walt.  :ultracool  The "Cat Warrior Dude" is my favorite.  I'm green with envy!! 

Bob - I've always been an amateur fan of anime, & I'm envious of yours too, especially the large one with Ryoko & the "ghosted" figure.  The colors are gorgeous! 

Keep'em coming, guys/gals!


----------



## kroh (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment.

Let me know fi you want to see more...

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow....all of you have got some sweet talent.  I am in awe.  Way better than I could ever do.  Well done everyone! :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 30, 2004)

kroh said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliment.  Let me know if you want to see more...Regards, Walt





			
				Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Keep'em coming, guys/gals!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2004)

This one had a drink spilled on one corner  :angry: but other than that... it's another free-hand repo of a photograph a friend of mine took. Lots of people like it... hmm, wonder why?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 30, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> it's another free-hand repo of a photograph a friend of mine took. Lots of people like it... hmm, wonder why?


It's also good.  I like the shading & the way you showed the contrast between the darkness inside the cave & the light outside.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh I like Ralph~!! heheee 
amazing how impressionism 'works' eh~!
You have a good eye my friend~!!  I like them all~! 


Kroh~!   Thank you~!!
Ohhh Those are Very Very Nice~, I like the clean line work, those are wonderful Illustrations~!!
 More~!


Bob, Now that be where your talent should be expounded upon~!  Get yourself motivated to following the Anime' path~!! Excellent ~!!!


Thanks Everyone


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2004)

I, uh, aww I like you too Tess. Just keep an arms length away okay... (chuckles nervously and waves a friendly... I said *FRIENDLY* hello to Seig! :wavey: ) 
Thanks to you as well Gin Gin. 

I propose that Kaith adds an artists section to the MT Toolbar so that all of us can showcase our wurks. Be it video clips or drawings/paintings or moosic or whatever. I'm sure that there are many more of the 2000+ lurkers   that would be able to contribute. .....


That's a hint guys and dolls.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 30, 2004)

Gotcha Ralph  *snickering*

*nodding sagely*

*waving to a sleeping Seig for ya  :wavey: 

Methinks Bob is working on sumpin 'fun' this week for us *G*


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 30, 2004)

Like this Ralph?  OK I confess...I can't even draw this good, but I thought John's stick boy might be lonely!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I propose that Kaith adds an artists section to the MT Toolbar so that all of us can showcase our wurks. Be it video clips or drawings/paintings or moosic or whatever. I'm sure that there are many more of the 2000+ lurkers  that would be able to contribute. ......


 I've got a few things I'm researching for Early 2005 that might fit. 

 The gallery software I'm using does integrate with the forum software..I'm waiting on some bugs to be worked out of the procedure before I take a crack at it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 30, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Nice work Tess.
> 
> I especially likes the dancer figure drawings. The foreshortening in the first one really gives the figure good depth. I also liked the gradation in the hair; gives the figures a very real look.
> 
> This makes me want to go back to drawing myself...


Me too. The drawings are all GREAT. We have some very artistically talented people on MT! I love to sketch and used to do it all the time. Then marraige and kids came along and I stopped drawing. I was never any good at people but I never practiced drawing them. I always drew animals. I like to use ebony pencil and sketch paper. It does make me want to get out my sketchbook again....

Post more pics!


----------



## kroh (Dec 30, 2004)

Ohhhh Spooky.....






Ohhhh....Angry...


Regards, 
Walt


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2004)

By request...
First one is a "fantasy" type drawing of various cave formations I've seen in err, various caves. Just lumping them together in one room. I was bored that evening. 
The second is something that I've actually seen in real life and it's not really a parody as this particular spot is a bear to negotiate. It's over a freezing pool of water about 6-7 feet in depth so wading through isn't an option. 
One guy was trying to cross and got "stuck" and he couldn't hold his weight for long and spread-eagled that bad... t'was funny... not to him but to the rest of us. :lol:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 30, 2004)

Kroh - like the spooky guy - and the two-man (?!) cheetah.

Anime is just plain great.

Art is just wonderful.  Hope we do get a gallery on here.

I can't draw - period.  You all rock.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 30, 2004)

Haha!

 I Am The Master Of Mspaint!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2004)

Gads, I feel so inadequate next to Techno's greatness...  :waah:  :vu:  :wah:


----------



## Zepp (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow!  Tess, Ralph, Bob, kroh, all I can really say is  :bow: 

Techno, you're almost there man.  Keep practicing those mad MSPaint skills of yours.


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 31, 2004)

Me thinks me better get out me pencil and pad again, looking at all of these makes me feel inspired...


----------



## kroh (Dec 31, 2004)

Technopunk...

I hereby award you a BB in mspaint...

Go forth...be fruitfull....and multipaint....

Regards,
Walt


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 31, 2004)

A couple more... 
First one is called "Pillars of Cerce" another cave complilation.
Second one: "Whoops, wrong ledge."  That isn't a rattle snake the caver encountered (and no it's not me either). It's a common rat snake or gopher snake. Their markings are very similar to prairie rattlers and they do vibrate their tails against whatever they're laying on to give that impression. A defense mechanism. They commonly fall inside pit entrances. Sometimes they live, sometimes they die. Sometimes they manage to get out, sometimes... they don't. 
I've heard many stories of how cavers are confronted by snakes and how they're always rattlers. Well, you're climbing up a ledge in the dark and the only light you got is what's on your head and bam, your eye catches a quick movement and you turn to see what it is and bam you're face to face with a rattlesnake ready to sink it's fangs into you. You skedaddle on outta there quick so there's not a chance to really look and see.  Thus the false impression which is exactly what this reptile's defenses are.   Some people huh?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 31, 2004)

Looking at all these great sketches has really given me the itch to start drawing again. I pulled out my sketch book and found some OLD, and I do mean OLD sketches. Some dating back into the early/mid '80's. I got married in '87 so.....

Anyway, here they are:
The first one is an unfinished dragon
The second one is an owl (some of you may recognize it from the old Rush Fly by Night album cover )
The third is an Arabian horse head
The fourth, another horse, different style
and the fifth a quick sketch of a lioness

I also like doing pointelism (sp?) 

Now...I need to think of something new to draw...
Thanks for starting this thread Tess!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 31, 2004)

Cool, everyone!  *Keep'em coming!!  * (Congrats on your mspaint BB, Techno.)


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 31, 2004)

Fight!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 31, 2004)

*BRAVO~!! Kudos to you Pamela, Ralph and Kroh~!  *big happy smile to be amongst all this talent and wonderful people.. Pssssssssst John.. We all started out drawing stick figures.. just take it a step further and add another 'same' stick figure along side and voila.. you have added dimension.. (kinda sorta) G*  *pats your head.. you're such a cool guy 

Pamela, I really like your owl.. I have a 'thing' for owls *G*  Beautiful works~!!!

Ralph, now you're talking.. Love to see works that really come from the heart and soul of the artist.. mmmmmmhmms ~!

Kroh, You really have a wonderful talent and can see those as book illustrations~!


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 31, 2004)

SLTL, since you asked.  I have been through way too many critiques in school and through my professional life to not give my honest opinion. It doesn't help anyone to give anything other.  There is a difference between constructive and destructive.  I would never give the latter as you probably know already. 

I really liked your owl.  The detail in the wings is nice. You need the same amount of detail in the face --it looks unfinished. Contrast-black to white with medium tones. The owl face is mosly medium tones. Pull it out with black. Owls eyes are usually piercing, check them out with a reference.

Since I started with horses, my love as a child, I recognize good construction and above all else you definitely have a talent showing with the Arabian. (also my favorite breed)  Same contrast, detail issues. Check anatomy books for horses for underlying bone, muscle structure.  The eye is the most important on the Arabian. They have deep, strong eyes, not much white showing. Should have a highlight white if nothing else, but there are medium tones too. I love the Arabs that have alot of black around their eyes.  I went to an Arabian farm earlier this year and wanted my sketchbook but had no time. I should go back as I was invited.

The Appaloosa. That's a great pose.  The overall structure isn't in the right proportion. The underlying anatomy isn't correct. Don't worry ever about detail until you have that right. Legs even though they are in grass have to be indicated--the line carries through the grass.  Each drawing has to have weight showing. Does it look like each leg/foot on the ground carries its share of the weight? Or does it look like it is in the air? If you don't put the black shadows in the right spot or get too heavy (belly) on the black it looks "cut".. too hard. The part of the horse closest to the viewer is lighter, a lighter border edge, the edge away is black, heavier.  I used to copy alot of horse illustrators when I was a kid. Then I moved on to photos, then my own photos and then real life.  Even though an Appy is spotted, their spots are sometimes muted by the light. Always remember the light. If alot of light, shadows are light like on the inside of a leg. If the source of the light is a bright light in a dark barn, there is severe shadows so detail is lost...somewhat like the Appy drawing.  Seen during a thunderstorm, lightning the light source, would cast the horse in deep shadows, the white of their back also a medium gray. The direct part of their face hit by the brightness of the lightning only would be light.  The details of the spots would be barely indicated. 

The lioness is pretty good so far, again needs more work, detail, contrast, perhaps to show weight, grass underneath, with shadowing. What part is in the light?  What do you want the eye to draw to first-her eye or to her cub if that was in the picture? Or to contract her to lush folliage of the surroundings?  Is everything recognizable in the picture?

The best way to plan a drawing. Remember the whole page, use the white space, where is the focal point. Draw light to get proportion, then slowly build up lines. As you draw more, your line gets more sure in the stroke. Before it is detailed plan the light and the degree of shading. Sketch in shading lightly before details.

PS, I like realistic drawing as well.  Tess's style is stylized which is fun too.
MACaver is realistic as well.  If anyone else wants my comments, you will need to ask... as Tess and Pam has done. TW


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 31, 2004)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> This is probably my best piece to date.
> http://www.rustaz.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=17&pos=2
> 
> (Warning: some content is PG-13 in that gallery.)


 Excellent Bob.

 -Michael


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks TW. I appreciate your feedback.

I always have to have something for reference when I draw. It's much easier for me to look at something and copy it. The arabian was the only thing posted that I drew without some sort of reference. (BTW - horses were my first love too.  ) 

I did start drawing from photos but hadn't done much. Time for me to find to new pictures to draw from....

Thanks again.

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 31, 2004)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> This is probably my best piece to date.
> http://www.rustaz.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=17&pos=2
> 
> (Warning: some content is PG-13 in that gallery.)


 
Wow. VERY good work.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jan 1, 2005)

SLTL,

I loved the horses.  That's probably the only thing I draw well, since it's all I drew as a little girl.  Haven't done it in ages and would probably embarrass myself, so content looking at your good work!  KT


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2005)

We got some serious talent here.  Cool stuff!


----------



## Mazarin (Jan 5, 2005)

SLTL.....eeee!  Ryoko's my favorite char from Tenchi.  tis very nice work. :3

on the topic of sharing, just something i sketched out last month and never finished inking.  it's Kinnazu sittin' with one of my griff characters.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 5, 2005)

Mazarin said:
			
		

> on the topic of sharing, just something i sketched out last month and never finished inking.  it's Kinnazu sittin' with one of my griff characters.


Cool, Mazarin!  Hope to see it when it's finished.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2005)

What *she* said. Way cool.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 5, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Cool, Mazarin!  Hope to see it when it's finished.


 Ditto!!

 - Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 6, 2005)

For those that don't know.. Mazarin (Malia) is one of my students and an extremely gifted graphic artist~!!

*Pokes Malia*  I think it looks absolutely Fantabulous sans Ink~!!  Excellent ~!


----------



## kroh (Jan 6, 2005)

Mazarin, 

Great work...love the beginning of the ink...

Regards,
Walt


----------



## Lisa (Jan 6, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> For those that don't know.. Mazarin (Malia) is one of my students and an extremely gifted graphic artist~!!
> 
> *Pokes Malia*  I think it looks absolutely Fantabulous sans Ink~!!  Excellent ~!


 What she said... WOW!


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jan 8, 2005)

*Sigh*  You all are really talented.


----------



## Kempogeek (Jan 26, 2005)

Great work on all the sketches posted on here. If only I had a quarter of the drawing skills you all have. I dabble in some wood crafts of sorts. I've done some wooden ornaments of martial arts figurines for friends I've met online. Right down to their ranking for a personal touch. Nothing fancy but good enough for a novice. But my all time favorite piece was making the faces of The Beatles in cartoon form. Im also a Beatles geek. I wish I could post a picture on here but my WebTv is so limited. Best regards, Steve


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 26, 2005)

These aren't mine but from one Beatle Geek to another...


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 26, 2005)

Lady Tess.....
Most impressive!


----------



## Kempogeek (Jan 26, 2005)

LOL MACaver!! That's awesome!! That sure made my day after I made my federal taxes today and found out that I owe $50.00 after so many years of getting a refund. Thanks again. Best regards, Steve


----------

